# Root X.



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Who here uses Root X?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Use it here Thinking of stopping. Think I'm loosing money because of it. Clear the customers sewer use Rootx. Set them up on a yearly maintenance. Call up were all set. We bought RootX on ebay for less plus the sewer is still running great we will call you if it ever backs up again :furious:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Use it here Thinking of stopping. Think I'm loosing money because of it. Clear the customers sewer use Rootx. Set them up on a yearly maintenance. Call up were all set. We bought RootX on ebay for less plus the sewer is still running great we will call you if it ever backs up again :furious:


 :laughing:...


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

I use it on my rentals

I WILL NOT offer it to any of my customers

SH!T WORKS GREAT


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

smythers1968 said:


> I use it on my rentals
> 
> I WILL NOT offer it to any of my customers
> 
> SH!T WORKS GREAT


 
You just did.


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:shutup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm going to stop using it as well.....I still have more than a case left, going to start making milkshakes out of them.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Does that stuff really work that well? Or are you guys fooling around? I have heard some claims, but have not bought any.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Request, move this thread to the business lounge puhlease.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I can't OP does not have access to that area yet. It is his thread.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Root X


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Root X



Inglorious bastard.:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I hear Rootx works EXTRA well in the Florida panhandle mixed with that stuff they call water over there.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I like Roots :thumbsup:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

We all know the only way to get the _real ROOT-X _is from your plumber. And remember , it has to be applied by a pro to carry a warranty. And don't forget about that homeowner in Tuscaloosa that used it wrong and :laughing:blew up his own plumbing.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

para1 said:


> We all know the only way to get the _real ROOT-X _is from your plumber. And remember , it has to be applied by a pro to carry a warranty.


I don't know what gives you that idea...
You can buy it on line all over the web...

Here in Connecticut if a plumber wants to apply Root-X he needs a pesticide applicators license as it is classified as an aquatic herbicide...

But we can sell it to the homeowner who can put it in as a DIYer... :blink:


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

As of 1-2-2010 rootx has made all their wholesale buyers stop selling it on ebay and they have some other restrictions. I think people bought it then tried for the warranty minus the plumber part.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Cuda said:


> As of 1-2-2010 rootx has made all their wholesale buyers stop selling it on ebay and they have some other restrictions. I think people bought it then tried for the warranty minus the plumber part.


http://www.rex-bac-t.com/p-23-rootx-foaming-root-killer.aspx :whistling2:


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh it's for sale still online but it is gone from ebay, there used to be lots of ads there. And on google search it is way cut down now.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Rootx has all but killed all my yearly maintenance that I sold Rootx with
People will find it some where.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

When they make a product that will drive out to the house and put itself in the drain I might get concerned or a product you can pour out on the ground and it runs under a house and repairs a leak.....I might get concerned. Until then i think I'll be ok.
It sounds to me the product works from the posts.....I guess we need to make up our minds. I see alot of complaints about products that do not work and are junk,garbage and a rip off but when somthing comes along that works well its not any good either because you lose work. I find that more than hilarious.:laughing:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I don't know what gives you that idea...
> You can buy it on line all over the web...
> 
> Here in Connecticut if a plumber wants to apply Root-X he needs a pesticide applicators license as it is classified as an aquatic herbicide...
> ...


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I'm trying to help the DIY people, I dont want someone loosing thier eyesight improperly using the caustic substance!


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I am sorta careful who I offer rootx to.I have alot of folks who call yearly for just a treatment. Its best not to offer to diy ers they are easy to spot. Once I had a guy ask me to apply a can he got off internet ,I said sure no problem HIS 2 lb can had approx 1/2 inch of real root x on top of can the rest was ice cream salt.We opened the rest of his from a new case, all had been tampered with, very little rootx on top ice creame salt on down I LMAO Told him you get what you pay for, he was cussing while I LAUGHED TILL i cried listening to him saying IM gonna sue !!! I asked sue who?? as I drove away


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

retired rooter said:


> I am sorta careful who I offer rootx to.I have alot of folks who call yearly for just a treatment. Its best not to offer to diy ers they are easy to spot. Once I had a guy ask me to apply a can he got off internet ,I said sure no problem HIS 2 lb can had approx 1/2 inch of real root x on top of can the rest was ice cream salt.We opened the rest of his from a new case, all had been tampered with, very little rootx on top ice creame salt on down I LMAO Told him you get what you pay for, he was cussing while I LAUGHED TILL i cried listening to him saying IM gonna sue !!! I asked sue who?? as I drove away


That's funny!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I offer it, but it only sells for a couple of years, then the customer thinks the problem is never gonna come back and they will stop getting it.

Then two years later BAM, root clog! And then they say "I thought roots weren't supposed to clog my sewer any more?" or they think they just had it did a few months prior.....:no:

I've got almost a full case left. Last year nobody wanted to spend the $$$, due to the economy, I guess.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Just heard from a Root X rep that they are making the warranty invalid if a home owner applies the product themselves. That the only way it will be valid is if a licensed professional applied the product. Also they are making it where people can no longer sell it on Ebay and such.

http://www.rootx.com/plumbers/authorized_dealer_program


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, I can see it now RootX being sold by drug dealers now :laughing:
Yelling I got Crack, dope, and RootX 2lb and 4lb jars


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

How does that stuff work if the roots are invading from the top of the pipe where it will never get to?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Protech said:


> How does that stuff work if the roots are invading from the top of the pipe where it will never get to?


It doesn't work, unless you use a foaming machine, and all that crap, and its still temporary. A trackhoe, (not chemicals) is the best PERMANENT solution to root problems.:thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Protech said:


> How does that stuff work if the roots are invading from the top of the pipe where it will never get to?


 It gets to the top with out any issue at all. Do not forget this stuff foams up. I have applied this stuff inside the house from the basement water closet, and watched it come out of the 6" pipe in the manhole full diameter of foam.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> It gets to the top with out any issue at all. Do not forget this stuff foams up. I have applied this stuff inside the house from the basement water closet, and watched it come out of the 6" pipe in the manhole full diameter of foam.


It foams up by itself? I didn't know that. I was taught that maximum effectiveness was only attained through use of a foaming machine.


----------

